# 3 mile report. last weekend



## rskechak (Apr 6, 2011)

Fishing the drive on last weekend and had a great time. Using whole menhaden my wife caughta 36" red and a nice sail. All I got was two big bull rays but a fun fight.... and not to bad battered and fried. Did notice alot of nice sheephead around pilings in the early morning. Ill post pics later. Time to try for a nice shark this weekend!


----------



## behappy79 (Sep 2, 2011)

i would love to catch a shark of any kind need a more experienced person to go with im having no luck at all on my own


----------



## GallantReflex (Mar 22, 2008)

What was battered and fried? The rays? :blink:


----------



## Kevinpagan (Apr 26, 2011)

Good report but i'm missing the photos of sail and other fish you did catch.

Please keep posting photos of your achievements

best of luck for your next day



---------------------------
miami fishing charters..boat rentals..deep sea fishing


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

I would hope not a 36'' red??


----------



## rskechak (Apr 6, 2011)

Well my issue with the pics.... my laptop is down and all I have is this evo and when I go to upload them it wont let me open to search for the pics. Maybe I can load them on my profile. Ill try that and let you guys know.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

rskechak said:


> Well my issue with the pics.... my laptop is down and all I have is this evo and when I go to upload them it wont let me open to search for the pics. Maybe I can load them on my profile. Ill try that and let you guys know.


Use the app "forum runner" to view and post pic's on the forum. Much easier.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## rskechak (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks ill try that next time. But I got them loaded on my profile so go check em out their until I can get them posted here.


----------

